# Temporary Foster Care for two Mini Schnauzers



## Valentinelogan (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All

My family and I may have to go to Japan for work in two months but we were informed that our two miniature schnauzers would need to have an anti-body test and wait for 180days (6months) prior to entering Japan.

We do not want them to be quarantine for 4 months in Japan as this would be stressful for them, so we are looking for a temporary foster home in London for 4 months, then we can return back to pick them up.

We are happy to provide food for the period and pay for any medical bills and donate money to a dog charity but we would find it tough to spend £40 a day for the two dogs for 4 months in a normal dog kennel.

Are there any registered foster care organisations which could look after our dogs? 

Mia is a nine year old salt and pepper schnauzer who believes she is a human teenager and Noa is a 4 year old black schnauzer who thinks she is a 7 year old and needs to sleep with humans! They are part of our family so we cannot leave them permanently but we have not much choice in the work situation.

I have asked friends and they are looking but most people have their own commitments and cannot add a dog or dogs into their life even for a 4 month period.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
V


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you looking into getting a house sitter who could also care for the dogs? The long term ones are often quite affordable.


----------



## Valentinelogan (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for your responses Jude.
No we have not yet, are there any recommended sitters in the London area?


----------

